# Texas Statewide Datsun/Nissan Show



## BackseatZ (May 15, 2002)

Capital Z of Texas is having it's 4th annual state wide Datsun/Nissan Z-car show. It will be held at Rudy's Country Store and BBQ on IH-35 in Round Rock Texas, just North of Austin. It will be on Saturday, October 19th starting at 8:00 A.M. For more info see our website at capitalzoftexas.com


----------



## BackseatZ (May 15, 2002)

www.capitalzoftexas.com


----------



## ProjectAltima (Nov 24, 2003)

*Pictures from the show*

Here's my pics from the Capital Z show.

http://www.seffects.com/nio/capitalZ.htm


----------

